# Blackmoor - weather



## funkyfred (Jun 23, 2011)

The forecast for Monday is for some thin clouds early on with a temp of 23d for the 10.00am tee offs. Changing to a warm and sunny day with a high of 25/26d.

Music to my ears


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dont' jinx it!


----------



## richart (Jun 23, 2011)

We know who to blame if it rains. 

Have been watching the forecast this last week, but still don't trust it.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 23, 2011)

We know who to blame if it rains. 

Have been watching the forecast this last week, but still don't trust it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm skeptical too, since it says Sunday's going to be nice too. 

I'm travelling light, and knowing my luck I'll wake up sunday morning to snow and won't have the appropriate clothing


----------



## funkyfred (Jun 23, 2011)

We know who to blame if it rains. 

Have been watching the forecast this last week, but still don't trust it.
		
Click to expand...

And who to congratulate if it is to hot.  

Dont forget the suntan lotion


----------



## bobmac (Jun 23, 2011)

Does that mean I cant wear my shorts?
I look really smart in them, a bit like this guy


----------



## coolhand (Jun 23, 2011)

Does that mean I cant wear my shorts?
I look really smart in them, a bit like this guy  






Click to expand...

Can't have been a quality club he was playing at - that let him get away without knee length socks.


----------



## SyR (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been quietly monitoring the weather for the last week and it's shaping up to be a cracking day. I hope this thread hasn't jinxed it now!


----------



## EZprophet (Jun 24, 2011)

Does that mean I cant wear my shorts?
I look really smart in them, a bit like this guy  






Click to expand...

Can't have been a quality club he was playing at - that let him get away without knee length socks.  

Click to expand...

I'll be wearing shorts just like that, with the short little socks aswell... and the belly to match!!   I will not however have anything that represents a golf swing like that!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be wearing shorts just like that, with the short little socks aswell... and the belly to match!!   I will not however have anything that represents a golf swing like that!  

Click to expand...

I'd check with Blackmoor first. Some clubs dont allow the short socks. Richart will probably know as the website doesn't help much.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 24, 2011)

The forecast for Monday is for some thin clouds early on with a temp of 23d for the 10.00am tee offs. Changing to a warm and sunny day with a high of 25/26d.

Music to my ears   

Click to expand...

Black chinos A.M.
White chinos P.M. (with black tanga briefs of course)

Sorted


----------



## richart (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be wearing shorts just like that, with the short little socks aswell... and the belly to match!!   I will not however have anything that represents a golf swing like that!  

Click to expand...

I'd check with Blackmoor first. Some clubs dont allow the short socks. Richart will probably know as the website doesn't help much.
		
Click to expand...


You haven't read my itinerary thread have you Bob ? Ankle socks are fine as long as they are predominantly white.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be wearing shorts just like that, with the short little socks aswell... and the belly to match!!   I will not however have anything that represents a golf swing like that!  

Click to expand...

I'd check with Blackmoor first. Some clubs dont allow the short socks. Richart will probably know as the website doesn't help much.
		
Click to expand...


You haven't read my itinerary thread have you Bob ? Ankle socks are fine as long as they are predominantly white.
		
Click to expand...

Are ankle socks the very short ones that LW is wearing in the pic?


----------



## richart (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll be wearing shorts just like that, with the short little socks aswell... and the belly to match!!   I will not however have anything that represents a golf swing like that!  

Click to expand...

I'd check with Blackmoor first. Some clubs dont allow the short socks. Richart will probably know as the website doesn't help much.
		
Click to expand...


You haven't read my itinerary thread have you Bob ? Ankle socks are fine as long as they are predominantly white.
		
Click to expand...

Are ankle socks the very short ones that LW is wearing in the pic?
		
Click to expand...

What is smaller than an ankle sock ?  As I never wear shorts for golf, I am not the person to ask. Also with all the adders about, I don't want to give them any easy targets.


----------



## richart (Jun 24, 2011)

Weather forecast is predicting hottest day of the year, with  temp approaching 90 degrees.  Could be survival of the fittest, so if you have an old person in your group, please look after them !

There are plenty of water fountains on the course, and you can get cold drinks at the half way hut, as well as ice creams.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2011)

What is smaller than an ankle sock ?
		
Click to expand...

A winkle sock.


I love quizzes I do


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 25, 2011)

Umbrellas required I think.

As sun shades.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 25, 2011)

Umbrellas required I think.

As sun shades.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a bottle of "Solar Spot" for my very small bald spot.
I told the Missus I wanted something golf related for Christmas.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 25, 2011)

I love quizzes I do
		
Click to expand...

Why is there only one monopolies commission?


----------



## quinn (Jun 25, 2011)

blackmoor = scorchio , have a good day lads, plenty of fluids, especially after


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 25, 2011)

blackmoor = scorchio , have a good day lads, plenty of fluids, especially after  

Click to expand...

Not anymore

Blackmoor = Heavy rain 

Someone jinxed it!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 25, 2011)

For the first time in a week I didn't get wet today. Things are looking up. Somewhere in the uk is forecast 30 degrees on Monday.

It's not blackmoor then.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm confused. I keep seeing 30 degrees for Monday. Unless it's 30 degrees and tropical downpours?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 25, 2011)

Richard as its going to be a scorcher,what are the club rules on shorts,can they be worn on the course and in the clubhouse,thx


----------



## richart (Jun 25, 2011)

Richard as its going to be a scorcher,what are the club rules on shorts,can they be worn on the course and in the clubhouse,thx
		
Click to expand...

Tony have a look at the itinerary thread, re shorts on the course.

In the clubhouse, tailored shorts are permitted in the bar only, with shoes/sandals. Trainers, flip flops not permitted.
You will need to change to get in the dining-room for lunch and evening meal. Note jacket and ties not required. Not sure the young female club staff are ready for your legs yet.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm confused. I keep seeing 30 degrees for Monday. Unless it's 30 degrees and tropical downpours?
		
Click to expand...

It looks that way! Maybe Blackmoor will avoid the rain. I am going to pack for both!


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 25, 2011)

Hot and wet. That's nice if you're with a lady. But it ain't no good on the golf course.

Ta to Adrian Cronauer.


----------



## znuffzz (Jun 26, 2011)

severe weather warning issued by the MET!

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/se/se_forecast_warnings.html


----------



## quinn (Jun 26, 2011)

blackmoor = scorchio , have a good day lads, plenty of fluids, especially after  

Click to expand...




oops, sorry


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 26, 2011)

Is this a wind up?

The forecast is good for tomorrow with just 10% chance of rain.


----------



## quinn (Jun 26, 2011)

Is this a wind up?

The forecast is good for tomorrow with just 10% chance of rain. 

Click to expand...


unfortunately the other 90 %  looks like its over blackmoor


----------



## SyR (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks ok on metcheck!

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=GU33+6UK


----------



## richart (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackmoor weather Monday, fine, Blackmoor weather today at 11.30 thunder, lightning and heavy rain. Think we dodged a bullet guys and girls.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2011)

Perfect planning Rich...!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 28, 2011)

We had hail, lightning, thunder, biblical rain. Cracking timing Richard. Well done.

I'm guessing Rickg got wet at camberley today.


----------



## richart (Jun 28, 2011)

We had hail, lightning, thunder, biblical rain. Cracking timing Richard. Well done.

I'm guessing Rickg got wet at camberley today.
		
Click to expand...

You think he fell in the hidden pond ?


----------



## SyR (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep great planning! I watched from my desk today as a large thunderstorm rolled in over London. I was very pleased not to be outside.


----------



## TXL (Jun 28, 2011)

We had hail, lightning, thunder, biblical rain. Cracking timing Richard. Well done.

I'm guessing Rickg got wet at camberley today.
		
Click to expand...

Nope! we walked off the 18th green just as the rain started.   At least Jan, Jammy and I did. Rickg, full_throttle & Bobmac had just the start of the shower to put up with.


----------

